# Has anyone seen these petrol cans in the GTA?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.berup.com/berup14eng.html

Looking for 1-2 x 0.5L petrol can. I do have an empty petrol can in the car but looking for something small I can carry on the bike for use in a stove or heck keep 1L of petrol in the car for the 'oh crap' situation like I almost had a few nights ago when my DTE (distance to empty) guage read 0 but I was at ~533km and a bit lost in suberbia. Thankfully I found a petrol station within less then a km.

Not a fan of carrying a lot of petrol in the car but a small amount is always a good insurance. I've yet to drive the dry but hey if that 0.5L gets the car moving again to go 5km I think it is worth it to have handy.

Also the other reasoning for it is if you are travelling and backpacking going to a petrol station to get fuel with anything but a recognizable petrol can IIRC the station can refuse you fill up service and I don't think you can directly fill your stove at the station without freaking out some folks.

I would like to know of a few places and how much do they go for? I am mostly interested in the 0.5 mainly and possibly the 1L.

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Looking at the bottle again, I wonder will a typical fuel nozzle fit in that for those that have seen or own it? Thanks


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sorry, I have neer seen those before. my though would be Bass Pro at Vaughan mills? or Sail? Maybe shoot them an email?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

for a motorcycle it makes sense to carry some extra when adventure touring( I don't carry extra fuel when regular touring)....but in a car? Why not just fill up when you get close to 1/4 tank?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fuel*

i would try a motorcycle shop or accessories place .
but as for fuel i would not rec carrying fuel in your trunk just asking for trouble , diff if u are going on a road trip and u want to pack some fuel . but for everyday use i wouldnt its just too volitile .
CAA offers free top ups when u run of fuel not sure but they will bring u a jerrry can when u call .
gas is a horrible smell if it spills plus the fire hazzard 
just my opinion 
cheers 
tom


----------

